# The worst thing on a new day with a new partner



## tom (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a new parter once and he rushed everything, he was a paramedic.

On the 1st call of the day we had to give CPR, my parter gave the CPR, and of course, he rushed it. 


Can you guess what happend next (2 Posts wrong and ill tell you)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 16, 2010)

tom said:


> I had a new parter once and he rushed everything, he was a paramedic.
> 
> On the 1st call of the day we had to give CPR, my parter gave the CPR, and of course, he rushed it.
> 
> ...



The patient screamed and you realized that this patient did not arrest, but was in fact sleeping?


----------



## blterry (Jul 16, 2010)

he did not do properly which made your patient die 
idk just kinda figured this btw i am not any kind of medical personel


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> The patient screamed and you realized that this patient did not arrest, but was in fact sleeping?


 
I'm going with this as well.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 16, 2010)

I dunno, broke a rib, did bad compressions (didn't allow the chest to expand back). It's hard to do CPR too fast so long as the compressions are good. Broke the xiphoid process? Since you said you "had to do CPR", i'm assuming that it was warranted and you already checked LOC with a trap pinch or sternal rub.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 17, 2010)

Signs of obvious death, such as rigor? Valid DNR affixed to the back of the door? Tried to tube without taking out dentures? Surgically removed sternum? LVAD? V-Tach/pulseless V-Fib with CPR already being performed PTA, and no shock given? Soft bed with no CPR board underneath the pt? Assuming he's a paramedic and you're not (I don't know your system) he did CPR and didn't have you do that instead so that he could start ALS interventions?

Report of pulseless/apneic pt in a nursing home, went to the wrong room and started pumping on a sleeping little old lady?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2010)

Got you transferred to Wales?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I dunno, broke a rib, did bad compressions (didn't allow the chest to expand back). It's hard to do CPR too fast so long as the compressions are good. Broke the xiphoid process? Since you said you "had to do CPR", i'm assuming that it was warranted and you already checked LOC with a trap pinch or sternal rub.






your closest, he did check that he was not breathing, but he broke a rib, punctured a lung and we both got our :censored: kicked, but i explained it was him.

Anyway, after he punctured the lung we called for the Air Ambulance to come with a Doctor, and a Surgeon, they gave anastetics and put that needle and valse into the chest to replease the air


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

tom said:


> your closest, he did check that he was not breathing, but he broke a rib, punctured a lung and we both got our :censored: kicked, but i explained it was him.
> 
> Anyway, after he punctured the lung we called for the Air Ambulance to come with a Doctor, and a Surgeon, they gave anastetics and put that needle and valse into the chest to replease the air



you called the helicopter for a cardiac arrest?

then they gave anesthesia to a dead person before decompressing the chest with a needle rather than a chest tube?

good effort but im calling BS


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

i called air ambulance to come with a doctor because the lung was punctured


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

right, i got it....

still sounds fishy to me...


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

what would you have done???


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

If I identified a tension pneumo I'd decompress it myself

As far as I was aware, "EMT" doesnt really have a place in the UK.  I was of the impression that "Ambulance Officer" and Paramedic were more commonly associated with the "levels" of training.

Reading through your posts it sounds like you may be full of a bit of rubbish


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

here in UK we have either Ambulance or Technician, then Paramedic and then Doctor


Also this is England, we follow different protocoll when treating


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

yes i understand, then why does it say "EMT-Paramedic" under your training..


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

because theyre isnt just Paramedic or Technician.....oh 1 sec....you can type in your own


----------



## piranah (Jul 17, 2010)

OH SNAP!!...sorry i had to


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

"oh snap"





??? :wacko:


----------



## piranah (Jul 17, 2010)

Nevermind you didnt gdt it... Anyway...breaking ribs is going to happen while doing CPR no matter what...ive also fx the sternum it happens when your doin good quality hard,fast CPR...


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

ok...




also whats the best piece of medical equipment to take when on a trip to france


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

enema kit

why do you need any type of medical equipment for a vacation?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

lol...thanks





our station is going to france monday (GMT) untill friday and were in a remote area, so we said we would each take 1 vital piece of equipment


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 17, 2010)

i dont understand....

are you guys going to bring things just in case so you can play ricky rescue...or are you all doing training there or what...if training, shouldnt all the equipment be provided?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

as i said remote, so if there is an accident and we need ambulance, we have a better chance of survival


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2010)

Um...

How could you tell that you punctured a lung?  In fact, how could you tell that you broke a rib instead of just the cartilage cracking, or the rib didn't puncture the lung before you got there, causing a tension pneumo and as such, causing the arrest?


And, if the patient was truly in cardiac arrest, how would you get in trouble for breaking a rib, if you somehow DID break it?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

we could tell a rib was broken because of an abnormal rib bone and we could also tell that lung was punctured because when did oxygen instead of compressions it was like different/wierd hard to describe


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Um...
> 
> How could you tell that you punctured a lung?  In fact, how could you tell that you broke a rib instead of just the cartilage cracking, or the rib didn't puncture the lung before you got there, causing a tension pneumo and as such, causing the arrest?
> 
> ...



For my own benefit...couldn't you tell that you broke the rib if their was a deformity, crepitus, or a flail segment? You would also have reason to believe you may have punctured the lung if you detect evidence of pneumothorax?


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

quite like i said, an abnormality in the bone


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 17, 2010)

Let's try to keep a thread to one topic, and keep it on that topic the entire time please.

And name calling will not be tolerated.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2010)

blterry said:


> he did not do properly which made your patient die
> idk just kinda figured this btw i am not any kind of medical personel


Well, if you're gonna do CPR, usually your patient is already dead. Can't kill somebody that's already dead.  However, not always true cause you can still start CPR on people whose pulse is so slow that it's doing them no justice to living at all e.g. an infant with a pulse rate less than 60 and symptomatic.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2010)

tom said:


> i called air ambulance to come with a doctor because the lung was punctured



Hmm .... this all sounds a bit funny.  So what was wrong with this guy in the first place? It sounds like a primary arrest that went a bit pear shaped and ended up as a pneumothorax or a haemopneumothorax.

If that was indeed the case I am not sure if I would have bothered calling HEMS.  

Can UK Paramedics not do a chest decompression?

Do you not have BASICS in WM?

Are you an Ambulance Technician or one of these new ECA/ECSWs?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 17, 2010)

tom said:


> quite like i said, an abnormality in the bone



That's kinda like... not really like what you said at all.

Cool Story Bro!


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 17, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Cool Story Bro!



No... He's British.... it's....


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 17, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> No... He's British.... it's....



lol. +1 for Lucid


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 17, 2010)

"Tom's" threads are.....fun?


----------



## Melclin (Jul 25, 2010)

*Lucid is my new favourite person.*



Cawolf86 said:


> "Tom's" threads are.....fun?



Aren't they.


Now, TOM, what's your deal mate? Would you mind telling us a bit about yourself? I'm quite curious about your posts. Mostly in the sense that you clearly know almost nothing about medicine, but claim to be a medic. It almost feels like those posts where English is not the poster's first language. Are you one of those new "first aid only" driver types that brown mentioned?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Aren't they.
> 
> 
> Now, TOM, what's your deal mate? Would you mind telling us a bit about yourself? I'm quite curious about your posts. Mostly in the sense that you clearly know almost nothing about medicine, but claim to be a medic. It almost feels like those posts where English is not the poster's first language. Are you one of those new "first aid only" driver types that brown mentioned?


Looks fluent to me. I think he was just struggling to sound like a Paramedic. Plus if he was using first aid, one of those ambulance drivers Brown was talking about, or whatever, he wouldn't haved lied in that other post where he tried pretending he could interpret 12-leads when I threw a PVC at him.

Check it out http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18973&page=3

He didn't say he could interpet it, but he played it out.

*Edit:* You already saw that post too. He was defintely trying to hype himself up to being a Paramedic, not just using it interchangeably with first aid or ambulance driver.

Looks like he is gone now though. He was extremely active for two days or so, and bam, not a single post now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just ended a 48, was home long enough to take a shower and got called in for another 12. Good thing I like my job ^_^


----------

